

"Political" Maps are Missing from Google Maps - j053003
http://www.41latitude.com/post/481084008/political-maps-on-google-maps

======
barry-cotter
1\. My God those political maps are ugly

2\. So, how're you going to classify Kashmir, Gaza, Taiwan and Western Sahara?

If you want the Italian capital google it normally, not in Maps. Including
political information is a complete pain in the arse for any company with
global reach, for practically no benefit. If you really want it that badly
build a mash-up.

~~~
j053003
I think we read two different posts.

"Including political information is a complete pain in the arse for any
company with global reach, for practically no benefit."

All the post asked was for capitals and city/township/county borders to be
added to the maps. I'm not really sure what's so complicated about that.

Also, Kashmir, Gaza, Taiwan, and Western Sahara are already on Google Maps.

------
jackfoxy
...legislative district, special districts, school districts...actually a good
idea, but you'd need to be able to toggle which boundaries you wanted to see
or it would be a mess.

It's just not enough "mass market" appeal to be on the primary menu of Google
maps. The primary use of maps is to get oriented in an area and see where
physical locations are, hence "Map", "Satellite", "Terrain".

